# Just me ?



## IKE (Mar 12, 2016)

My BCBS 'F' statement arrived yesterday and my three month premium went up $23.70.....just me ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 12, 2016)

IKE said:


> My BCBS 'F' statement arrived yesterday and my three month premium went up $23.70.....just me ?



My drug plan went up $11 a Month!!
My Sup. Ins went up $23 a Month!!
SS COLA ..$0.00


----------



## IKE (Mar 12, 2016)

Ken so far my BCBS 'D' stayed the same this month but if yours went up mine probably will also.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 12, 2016)

IKE said:


> Ken so far my BCBS 'D' stayed the same this month but if yours went up mine probably will also.



What ticks me off is that I received the increase notice one week after open enrollment expired!! You can bet that I will be looking elsewhere next year!! United Health Care is the carrier..


----------



## deesierra (Mar 12, 2016)

I'll be enrolling in Medicare later this year. Don't know what to expect but hoping for the best.


----------



## jujube (Mar 12, 2016)

My BCBS (I have both F and drug coverage) went up like a skyrocket this year.  I really like BC because they have a great service center near me where I can go for "face-to-face" explanations, but the drug coverage stinks.  All but two of my medications I get for cheaper than with using my insurance.  Walmart is not a "preferred provider" on my plan, but I can go to Walmart and get some of my drugs on the "3 months for $10" deal that they have, as opposed to $8 per month that I'd have to pay if I use my my drug plan.  Something's wrong with that.  I am tempted to drop the drug plan, but what if I have to take something that's $2000 a month and I can get it for $500 a month with my insurance?  It's a crapshoot.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't think a lot of people understand that for a low income senior, like those with Social Security as their only source of income, a $30 per month increase in a premium can be the thing that pushes them from being able to manage and not.  My sister, who didn't work much outside the home (she raised several children and was a homemaker for most of her life) and gets most of her social security from her deceased husband's benefits,  gets less than about $1000 per month.  A little more than half that goes to rent --and it's a miracle she was able to find a place that is not a dump for that amount.  It sure doesn't leave her much for food and everything else.   Fortunately, she and I are both on a good medicare advantage plan that includes a good drug plan and doesn't cost anything beyond our regular $104 or whatever it is Medicare premium.   She has several medical issues and would be in deep trouble were it not for that advantage plan.

Jujube, I'd be afraid to drop that drug plan, too.  At our stage in life, you just never know what's around the corner.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 13, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> My drug plan went up $11 a Month!!
> My Sup. Ins went up $23 a Month!!
> SS COLA ..$0.00 View attachment 27493



What I forgot to mention is that was my increase, my wife's plans also increased!! $11 for drugs and $19 for Sup Ins. 

Strand is my wife takes a couple of drugs and I do not take any, but both went up!!


----------

